# Do you know where he is???



## SarahDixon (5 September 2012)

Can anyone please help me. I put my Anglo Arab on permanent loan, giving him, with all his tack and rugs, to what I thought was a trustworthy person, after owning him for 17yrs. She then decided to rehome him, so i'm told, to someone in Guildford and refused to give me details of who or where. I would just love to know if he is still around, if so if he's happy. He's dark bay, 14.3-15hh and will be 25 this month. He has a freeze mark T579 on his saddle area.
Any information whatsover would be greatly appreciated. 
How anyone can do such a thing and call themselves a 'horse lover' is beyond me, yes I gave him to her, but on the understanding she didnt pass him on, let alone refuse to give me details of his new owner, telling me I didnt need to know where he was. I learnt a harsh lesson and would never recommend anyone loan their horse. I also lent her 2 pair of clippers to use on him, on pair brand new. I never saw these again either. This girl is called Jennifer Elly and is from Hayling Island in Portsmouth but last i heard had moved to the New Forest area, steer clear of her if your looking to loan your horse.
This boy is an absolute poppet, has been a little star all of his life and deserves to be happy, please please if you know anything, get in touch.


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (5 September 2012)

Pictures would help massively if you have any available? 

Have you contacted the police with regards to the loanee's refusal to pass on information? Do you see this as her stealing your horse? If so then police involvement would be my first port of call. 

Hope something turns up soon. I'd be fuming with the loanee..!


----------



## SarahDixon (5 September 2012)

Yeah I'm fuming but more than anything upset. This happened over a year ago and i thought i had learnt to live with it but not a day goes by that i dont think of him and wish more than anything i knew what had happened. It was awful at the time, just a huge slanging match between us, her saying she'd done nothing wrong and me just basically begging for her to tell me where he is. 
I have no contact details for her anymore, apart from she is on Facebook with pictures of my boy on her profile, unreal eh.


----------



## cally6008 (5 September 2012)

freezemark not connected to any passports on NED

Photos ?
His name ?


----------



## SarahDixon (5 September 2012)

She had his passport. He was registered with the Anglo Arab society but I kept the paperwork so they wouldnt know of new ownership. His name is/was Shaman.


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (6 September 2012)

SarahDixon said:



			She had his passport. He was registered with the Anglo Arab society but I kept the paperwork so they wouldnt know of new ownership. His name is/was Shaman.
		
Click to expand...

Photo's?? I'll put some up on FB and share with my horsey circle who are dotted around the UK. Hope some news comes up soon
x


----------



## DebbieCG (7 September 2012)

Sorry you are in this predicament.

Have you been in contact with Missing Horses on Loan?  They are very helpful and their website is very useful.

Photos are always one of the best references.


----------



## MHOL (7 September 2012)

DebbieCG said:



			Sorry you are in this predicament.

Have you been in contact with Missing Horses on Loan?  They are very helpful and their website is very useful.

Photos are always one of the best references.
		
Click to expand...


www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk


----------



## adja (9 September 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation and the distress you are in as a result of your horse being passed on to a third party.  Having recently found a mare on loan that was PTS many years ago according to the person who loaned have since discovered that she is alive and well in Gloucestershire.  Horses Missing On Loan are an invaluable service and they are good at mediating between both parties.  I am sorry to hear about the bullying tactics against you but Horses Missing On Loan are brilliant because they are able to communicate on your behalf - thereby avoiding the upset caused to you.   Good luck with your search.  I cannot praise Horses Missing on Loan for their invaluable service.


----------



## galaxy (9 September 2012)

post on this fb group

https://www.facebook.com/jenni.evan...se_friend_activity#!/groups/Hampshire.hooves/


----------



## fuggly (3 February 2013)

sarah or anyone that knows her , i think my friend has your horse please check your pm's have given you contact details


----------



## fuggly (3 February 2013)

old and new owner in contact  smiles all round


----------



## EllenJay (3 February 2013)

Great news - would be lovely if the full story is posted


----------



## pixie (3 February 2013)

awesome resolution!


----------

